# Actions speak louder than words



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

What were some things your spouse did to let you know it was over, other than verbally tell you?

I believe actions do speak louder than words most of the time. If someones words do not match their actions its best to look at the actions. So what things or clues did your spouse give you action wise, to let you know they no longer wanted to work on things and wanted out?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

AgentD said:


> What were some things your spouse did to let you know it was over, other than verbally tell you?
> 
> I believe actions do speak louder than words most of the time. If someones words do not match their actions its best to look at the actions. So what things or clues did your spouse give you action wise, to let you know they no longer wanted to work on things and wanted out?


I think it was when she said "work on the bad stuff", what she meant was "you work on the bad stuff".


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I called a lawyer. That made it pretty clear to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

The very thing you said about actions speaking louder than words is what happened in my first marriage. 

She showed me over and over again in her actions, she wasn't willing to try. The relationship wasn't a priority for her. Finally after years of dealing with the same crap, I finally woke up, and realized what she was trying to tell me all along in her actions that she couldn't tell me in words. So I filed for separation, then it went from there.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

She quit being physical with me... granted physical initmatcy had been pretty bare bones for a while so its not like I was missing much. Other then that if anything her actions have gotton more loving and respectful, then again I quit being a simpering ***** boy


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It was his unwillingness to meet me halfway. I'd asked him to go to MC with me countless times, and he refused and basically told me this is the way things were and I could leave if I wasn't into it. 

I left. 

We did a long back and forth. Later he filed for divorce and then filed to withdraw it (he said he'd only withdraw if I signed his greencard which I did)...but something inside me broke, knowing he'd take it as far as to file in the first place. I didn't sign the withdrawal papers. We got divorced about 1.5 month ago.

Yes, actions do speak louder than words.


----------

